# Female Guinea Names Needed



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I have pretty much decided to get 2 more female guinea pigs. I just have to wait for one of them to grow up a bit before I risk putting them with who I have already got. The white one is only 5 weeks so needs to stay a bit longer. The Brown is 12 weeks. They are living together already.

One of them is mainly milk chocolate/coffee colour with cream and toffee colour - fairly long coated.

The other is white with a only a jet black head - fairly smooth coated.

I am not the sort of person who likes names like Coffee, Coco, Fluffy stuff like that cos its just so flamin obvious  

They will be living with Hope and Nala.
My other guinea's(the boys) are called Ben, Franklin and Sullivan.

Any idea's on some names, I was thinking something like Disney Characters, but my mind went blank . I also like F1 and Snooker if anyone can think of anything from them  I really don't know.

Open to any suggestions

*Heidi*


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Well Disney Princess names are

Bell (Beauty and the Beast)

Ariel (The Little Mermaid)

Jasmine (Aladin)

Aurora - AKA Rose (Sleeping Beauty)

Snow White (nuff said)

Cinderella (again, nuff said)


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe shorten Cenderella to Ella?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

if ones called hope...what about trick, glory, faith ect? orrr...OOOO or figaro and cleo...gipettos pets from pinocchio? lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aurora is nice but maybe a bit of a mouthful for a guinea.
Jasmine I would say for a black guinea, but I spose one has a black head  lol
I'm trying to think of the female animal names rather than princesses. I have Nala from Lion King. I like Kiara(also lion king) trying to work my way thru the movies cos I really am a big kid 
Not sure I can name one to go with Hope cos Hope is a bunny(and a male one, dont ask!) Cleo is a nice name but it makes me think of a cat when I hear it :s think cos I had a cat teddy called Cleo.

Keep um coming guys 

*Heidi*


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Adelaide The Aristocats

Amelia The Aristocats

Bianca The Rescuers and The Rescuers Down Under

Dinah Alice in Wonderland

Ena Bambi

Lucy One Hundred and one Dalmations

Marian Robin Hood

Perdita One Hundred and one Dalmations

Sarabi The Lion King

Winifred The Jungle Book

(From Disney Character Names)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

great site! thank you. will have a big look on there 

*Heidi*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

liebchen........little darling in german...and also the name of the grand high witches cat in roald dahl's the witches!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> liebchen........little darling in german...and also the name of the grand high witches cat in roald dahl's the witches!


More accurately it translates as "Little Favourite" ... you might make the others jealous lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oh no!!!! you have angered my mother, she is asking if you are german...she said it does also mean little darling...oh no! you are in for it now!!! she a....TEACHER! head of languages, french and german! hahahaaa only joking. well, my mum is angred. lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

she says favorite=''liebling'' is favorite, and liebchen is like little love


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Lieb (Favourite/Love) chen (Small/Little)

Therefore it's literal translation would be Little Favourite. It would be use in a similar context to Little Darling but I'm not contesting that.


She would know that in german they use love the way we use it as a vernacular. I could say "I love this skirt" but what I mean is "This is my favourite skirt"...

Also, your mum being head of languages, and your syntax and spelling being off, I find amusing


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I prefer to give my animals human names! 

I love the name Pippa at the moment!

Char
xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

eeekkk was my spelling off? eeekkk i wont let my mum see...lol, i was trying to type what she was saying fast....and im not a very good speller lol! did you do german a-level or degree?  i did gsce (mum made me) lol! got an A*...all i can remember is half a chicken lol. and my mum is so angry she isnt talking anymore LOL ahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So far I like:
Kimba
Kiara
Savannah
Riley
Bailey

been looking thru websites. think i may have to give up on the disney thing - keep trying to think of the names in Cars/Ice Age/Enchanted/Flushed Away etc etc lol 

*Heidi*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

KIMBA!!!! i love that!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> Also, your mum being head of languages, and your syntax and spelling being off, I find amusing


and
sorry, just to ask, why do you find it amusing my mum is head of languages?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I prefer to give my animals human names!
> 
> I love the name Pippa at the moment!
> 
> ...


yeh I don't like the usual pet names like fluffy  or thumper 
something proper. which is why I have got Ben, Franklin, Sullivan, Hope, Marley, Mercedes and Kodi. The ones that arn't human-ish are Gyspy, Mclaren, Nala and Rascal but they really suited them!



foxxy cleopatra said:


> KIMBA!!!! i love that!


Thats my favourite at the moment aswell - think it would proberly suit the brown girly 

*Heidi*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

wheres kimba from? its so pretty?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> wheres kimba from? its so pretty?


I've just found it on a website:

Kimba
Information about this name:
Meaning: Bush Fire
Screen Details: From 1960's Japanese cartoon "Kimba the White Lion"

Cat Rank: 47
Dog Rank: 173

I really do like it - it reminds me of the program Roots which I liked(even tho I was far too young when it was first on) there was Kunta Kinte.

I'm toying with Kimba and Kiara but its a bit of a mouthful


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a hamster called Ben aswell, and also a brother called Ben!

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> and
> sorry, just to ask, why do you find it amusing my mum is head of languages?


Sounded abit sarcastic  hmm...

The name Kimba is lovely. Hope you post pictures when you get them!


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Sounded abit sarcastic  hmm...


I replied in a private message because we were clogging up your thread with off-topic natter, there is no bad feeling between the two of us so everything is ok


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kiara is in the Lion King 2 I think, so would fit with Nala! I like Kimba too, its similar to Simba from the Lion King! Also Sarabi (I think that was Simba's mothers name?).#

Lots of great suggestions so far.


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, Sarabi was Simbas mother


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Kiara is in the Lion King 2 I think, so would fit with Nala! I like Kimba too, its similar to Simba from the Lion King! Also Sarabi (I think that was Simba's mothers name?).#
> 
> Lots of great suggestions so far.


Thats why I like Kiara  cos I liked it in the Lion King 2! I wouldnt be able to remember Sarabi! Kimba I found on a site and it isn't lost on me how much like Simba it is 

Sneaked some pics of them yesterday while I was at work  shhh, I proberly shouldn't have give them a cuddle as they are still technically Sarah's at the moment, but they are sooo cute  and I want them to get used to being handled. The black/white one makes the funniest guinea noise when she is being held, louder when you tickle her neck or nose 

Will try to get the pics on here

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

These are the 2 I am having  just gotta wait for the little-un to grow up a bit cos she's only 5-6 weeks and could easily be squashed by Nala let alone the rabbit cos he couldn't see her 

*Heidi*


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> just gotta wait for the little-un to grow up a bit cos she's only 5-6 weeks and could easily be squashed by Nala let alone the rabbit cos he couldn't see her
> 
> *Heidi*


Guinea Pig Pancake, anyone?

(j/k)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Obsidian_Winter said:


> Guinea Pig Pancake, anyone?
> 
> (j/k)


awww meany  

I think they are sooo damn cute  and sooo tiny.
The chocolate one was the one I desperately wanted then I spotted black head to go with her 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I won't be having the Black Headed Girly now because the Chocolate one has grown into a bully and was beating her and all the younger guinea's up. I said that she should let her go to a new home if someone wanted her and she is gone already! The chocolate is still there but I am worried about putting her with my old girl, so I dunno what to do about her 

The name Kimba will still be used though!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Aww that's a shame  the little black headed one is gorgeous!


----------

